# LED License Plate Lights Flickering



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

After a snowy drive home from work and backing into my driveway, my backup camera image was white. I went outside to check out what was going on to discover this!







I guess I found the problem.

But enough about that. Upon discovering this and clearing away the backup camera, I noticed the left LED license plate light I installed was flickering. The right one appeared dimmer than the left one when it flickered to high brightness. Could these simply be faulty bulbs or maybe the wrong bulb for the application? I have extras I can put in for now. These ones seem to have lasted me about 6 months and were dirt cheap. Maybe I should find something more expensive to use? What is everyone here that has installed LED bulbs using? I'm thinking these are just the wrong bulb for the application and the diodes on the bulb are flickering and burning out one by one.

Here's a video of the issue for your viewing pleasure.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTchm6zJeLI


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Maybe I should find something more expensive to use? What is everyone here that has installed LED bulbs using? I'm thinking these are just the wrong bulb for the application and the diodes on the bulb are flickering and burning out one by one.


I'm thinking flaky drivers. Perhaps caused by the cold.

I'm using the Diode Dynamics HP3. Once you discover you have to spread the wire base a little bit to make contact - zero problems.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Once you discover you have to spread the wire base a little bit to make contact - zero problems.


Maybe this could be the problem, bad contact? I'll check it out tomorrow!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Interesting, I noticed about 4 months after installing them, my right license plate LED is much dimmer than the left one. I may have to check on this as well.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

+1 on the Diode Dynamics HP3. No problems so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

